# Coolant Loss when Heat is on



## Raw V (Jul 30, 2006)

I've noticed that the car will loss massive amounts of coolant when the heat is ON. When the air conditiioner is being run, the car does not lose coolant.

I can't find any external leaks...........


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if your losing coolant with the heater on, and you have no external leaks... have
you checked your carpet?? is it wet?? (bad heater core/hose's) a thought anyway..


----------



## Raw V (Jul 30, 2006)

SPEEDO said:


> if your losing coolant with the heater on, and you have no external leaks... have
> you checked your carpet?? is it wet?? (bad heater core/hose's) a thought anyway..


The carpet isn't wet..... would the car heat up if the heater core was bad?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

make sure you can't see it.. i had this problem a few months ago.. my coolant would evaporate after a week .. turns out one of the clamps on a hose was busted.. coolant was leaking over the transmission... make sure all your clamps are good.. that did it for me.. hopefully your problem is very similar to mine.. and it's not something major.. good luck


----------



## Raw V (Jul 30, 2006)

cdmorenot said:


> make sure you can't see it.. i had this problem a few months ago.. my coolant would evaporate after a week .. turns out one of the clamps on a hose was busted.. coolant was leaking over the transmission... make sure all your clamps are good.. that did it for me.. hopefully your problem is very similar to mine.. and it's not something major.. good luck



How do I make sure? The guy at the dealership said he could smell coolant on my car...also I didn't run the heat at all today in the 100 degree heat....guess what? 

I lost coolant?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

they bottom line is .. you have a leak.. u just have to find it.. worst comes to worst your head gasket is blown... are you still under warranty ????


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if its a head gskt and your losing it fast, you should have white smoke coming out
the tail pipe, I would suggest you fill it up and let it idle until the temp and pressure comes up and start checking all of your hoses!


----------



## Raw V (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm no longer under warranty......and the car is a lease..... i will have to spend at at least $1000 for milleage, minor repairs, etc. if I turn the car in, not to mention that my service engine soon light is on, and a MAF sensor cost $619 to have serviced....so i'm up to $1600 just to turn the car in......

This would be a small price to pay if the car dies and I have bought it off lease.

What do you guys think? 

Turn in the car and go buy a Honda?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

lol.. turn the car in and get a 6cyl


----------

